
One Kings Lane sold for less than $30M after being valued at $900M - prostoalex
http://www.recode.net/2016/8/23/12588428/one-kings-lane-flash-sales-acquisition-price-bed-bath-beyond
======
jomamaxx
If anyone has details on the transaction, it would be cool to know how this
went down.

